# Happy Birthday Ghoul Friday !



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it's all you wished for kind of day!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy bday GF! Settle down with some brains, a side of fava beans, and top it of with a nice chianti.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yummmm! Happy B-Day GF.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Happy, happy, HAPPY Birthday to one of my all time favorites around here, or anywhere.... hope you have a fabulous day and get to do at least ONE thing special!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ghoul Friday! Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Ghoul Friday.....Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy B-day! Hope its a great day for ya!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Horror Day


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Ms Ghoul! I hope Marmota Max brings you a present.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I love birthday wishes! Thanks everyone. To celebrate I went and spent money on art supplies and will be spending part of the afternoon making mini monsters. Isn't that what a ghoul should do on her b-day?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oooh, mini monsters! Post pictures, please!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday GF


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday GF

New art supplies eh......sounds like we will all be benefiting from your gifts in the near future.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy BirthDay Ghoul..
Hope it was great!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Making mini-monsters sounds like the perfect day to me - Happy birthday!!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday GF!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds like a ghoulie birthday to me. Have a great birthday week!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks again everyone 

Here's my experimentation so far. I've only used Sculpey once before, so most of my time yesterday was spent getting to know the medium. As I experimented, a new face appeared in front of me, and I couldn't bare to squish him back into oblivion.

This pattern repeated itself until I had a small army of unfinished mini-monsters. I call them The Underbiters.










Still more work to do on them, but man was it fun to sit and make these little dudes. Next step: hands.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Happy birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Still more work to do on them, but man was it fun to sit and make these little dudes. Next step: hands.


OMG, these are the cutest things - I love them!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

The Underbiters, what a great name. Looking forward to the end results.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy Bday GF!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Thanks again everyone
> 
> Here's my experimentation so far. I've only used Sculpey once before, so most of my time yesterday was spent getting to know the medium. As I experimented, a new face appeared in front of me, and I couldn't bare to squish him back into oblivion.
> 
> ...


I think I got those in my happy meal at Mickey Ds. Awesome!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Underbiters heheh that's too cool! I love the names you give your props. Those little guys are awesome. I want a better look at the cyclops one in the background, he looks wild.

Happy (belated) birthday to my favoritest haunter in the Great White North! Can't wait to see what you do next with your new birthday art swag.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love The Underbiters, GF... they are just perfect!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hope you had a Happy B-day


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The more I look at them the more I think they look cool without hands! They can't grab anything; all they can do is Bite.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They could be little chess pieces in a horror version of the game. Wouldn't that be cool!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ghoul Friday! Love the Underbiters!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm a day or two late and a pumpkin short but Happy Birthday. The Underbiters would give my cats fits.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Ghoul Friday! Hope is was everything you wanted and more!!!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy belated Birthday....looks like you did exactly what you were supposed to do on your birthday...make stuff! Hope it was all good.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the warm fuzzies.  

You'll be happy to know there aren't any arms on the Underbiters. Speaking of which, where should I post updates on them? They aren't props really...or Halloween...off-topic?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look Halloweeny to me How about the General Prop Discussion page? They could be examples of techniques with sculpey.

P.S. Can I say again how much I love these little guys?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the Underbites, Ghoul. 

Maybe a new topic line of Halloween crafts needs to be started.


----------

